# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*"Una década promoviendo el negocio del la uva de mesa del Perú"* 
El notable crecimiento de la viticultura peruana en los últimos años, amerita la realización de un evento de primer nivel, que convoque a los más calificados expositores nacionales e internacionales especializados en la materia. 
El *X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (SIUVA 2009)* constituye, como su nombre lo indica, la décima versión de este magno evento, el cual se sustenta en el encomiable esfuerzo desplegado por un grupo cada vez mayor de empresarios y agricultores afincados en la costa peruana; principalmente en la Región Ica.  
No obstante, el norte del Perú – particularmente en las Regiones de Lambayeque y Piura – también está apostando por este noble cultivo, con resultados iniciales sorprendentes en cuanto a calidad, rendimiento y estacionalidad de la fruta.  
Y ni qué decir de lo que se trae la Región Arequipa; al sur del país. Quizás la región mejor dotada para producir la mejor uva de mesa del mundo. 
Sin duda, no hay otro evento que haya acompañado tan de cerca y con tanto éxito el notable desarrollo de los negocios de la Uva de Mesa en el Perú. 
El evento internacional que llevaremos a cabo en el *Hotel Las Dunas*, los días *18 y 19 de agosto de 2009*, está dirigido a empresarios, agricultores, técnicos, comerciantes, banqueros y en general, a todo aquel que estuviera interesado en el desarrollo de la viticultura nacional. 
Los asistentes al *SIUVA 2009* contarán con todos los servicios propios de un evento de talla mundial; además de una copia electrónica (Disco Compacto) de las exposiciones. 
La ocasión será propicia para tomar contacto con las personas y/o empresas que de una forma u otra, están participando – o pensando participar – en el desarrollo de la nueva estrella de la renaciente agricultura peruana: la Uva de Mesa. 
!Los esperamos!Temas similares: XIII SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA (SIUVA 2012) SIUVA 2010: 11vo Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (14 y 15 de Setiembre, 2010) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009) II  SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL SOBRE UVA DE MESA Y PASA (San Juan, Argentina - 5,6 y 7 de noviembre, 2009) I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Comunicamos a los interesados que la nueva página web para el *"SIUVA 2009"*, ya está en Internet con información muy completa, donde podrá encontrar todo lo referente a este gran evento: _Información General, Expositores, Auspiciadores, Datos Útiles, Reservas, Fotos, Videos y más..._  
La dirección de la página es: *www.siuva.pe* 
¡Esperamos su visita!  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un videito que hicimos en *inform@cción* *Producciones* (en alta calidad / HQ) sobre el *SIUVA 2007 (VIII Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa)*, realizado en el año 2007, en las instalaciones del Hotel Las Dunas (Ica - Perú). 
Espero les guste y les sirva para formarse una idea de lo que pueden esperar del evento internacional de uva de mesa más importante del país.    Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Nos es grato saludarlos e informarles que ya está todo casi listo para el evento vitícola más importante del Perú: *El X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (SIUVA 2009)*, a realizarse los días 18 y 19 de agosto del presente año, en las instalaciones del Hotel Las Dunas, en Ica (Perú). 
En esta ocasión el tema central del *X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa**,* será el *“Desarrollo de Nuevas Variedades de Uva de Mesa en el Mundo“*. Por tal motivo, hemos convocado a los más calificados genetistas internacionales, de las siguientes empresas: *SUN WORLD INTERNATIONAL**GUIMARRA VINEYARDS**INTERNATIONAL FRUIT GENETICS – SUNRIDGE SURSERIES**SHEEAN GENETICS / SNFL*Sus representantes expondrán acerca de las nuevas variedades de Uva Red Globe sin semillas. Se trata de variedades tempranas, altamente productivas; las cuales no requieren de raleo ni descole, reduciendo así el costo de la mano de obra. Usted podrá observar estas variedades en la zona de exhibición de nuestros auspiciadores.  
Además, les comunicamos que el evento ya cuenta con la confirmación de todos sus expositores, tanto nacionales como internacionales. Si desea revisar el programa detallado del *SIUVA 2009*, puede hacerlo haciendo click en el siguiente enlace: *PROGRAMA* 
Para mayor información, no olvide consultar nuestro portal electrónico: *www.siuva.pe*; o comuníquese con nosotros a los teléfonos (511) 241-4422 / 2415192, o a las siguientes direcciones de correo electrónico: *eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe*; *sm.inform@ccion.com.pe*; *sdc.inform@ccion.com.pe* 
Sin más, nos despedimos de Uds. esperando poder contar con su valiosa presencia los días del evento.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados Usuarios de AgroFórum.pe:  Al respecto, queremos comunicarle que de acuerdo a nuestro tema central: *El Desarrollo de Nuevas Variedades de Uva de Mesa en el Mundo*, las empresas genetistas que participarán del evento contarán con stands para mostrar al público asistente cada una de estas nuevas variedades de uvas rojas, blancas y negras, provenientes de países como Sudáfrica, Israel, Europa y EE.UU.  Lo invitamos entonces a ser parte del *X Simposium de la Uva de Mesa* y a acompañarnos en nuestro esfuerzo por seguir promoviendo el negocio de la Uva de Mesa del Perú a nivel internacional.  Para mayor información, no olvide consultar nuestro portal electrónico: *www.siuva.pe*; o comuníquese con nosotros a los teléfonos (511) 241-4422 / 2415192, o a las siguientes direcciones de correo electrónico: *eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe*; *sm.inform@ccion.com.pe*; *sdc.inform@ccion.com.pe*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Nos dirigimos a Uds. para comunicarles que el portal del SIUVA 2009: *www.siuva.pe*, ya cuenta con una versión en inglés para quienes conozcan interesados en otros países. 
El portal cuenta con el mensaje de bienvenida, el programa del evento, los expositores nacionales e internacionales, los datos útiles y la ficha de inscripción, totalmente traducimos al idioma inglés. 
Asimismo, queremos comunicarles que el evento contará con traducción simultánea en idiomas inglés y portugués, para los asistentes extranjeros. 
Con la intención de ser el evento vitícola internacional más importante del Perú, nos despedimos de todos, esperando poder contar con su valiosa presencia los días del evento.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos: 
Para informarles que está confirmada la asistencia del Ministro de Agricultura, el Ing. Adolfo de Córdova, el día de manaña durante la realización del evento. 
Ahí dirigirá unas palabras al público presente en el SIUVA 2009. 
Los esperamos.

----------


## frawat

Hola
Quisiera saber si ya se pueden bajar las presentaciones del simposio.
Nos dieron un usuario y contraseña pero no tengo claro donde hacer el login en la web www.siuva.pe.
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola frawat: 
Recién he llegado a Lima del evento y el resto del equipo de inform@cción sigue por allá, por lo que todavía no hemos podido subir las presentaciones del Simposium. 
Yo supongo que para mañana o para el lunes de la próxima semana estarán las exposiciones colgadas en la web del siuva y/o de inform@cción. 
Yo te aviso a través del foro, y a tu correo personal, cuando estén listas las presentaciones para descargar o revisar. 
Saludos

----------


## frawat

Gracias por la amable respuesta. 
Me pareciò ver en el simposio que se iba a dictar un curso de post-cosecha de uva? Dònde puedo conseguir mayor informaciòn de este evento? 
Saludos y gracias 
Francis Watson

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola frawat: 
Efectivamente vamos a realizar un curso de post cosecha dentro de muy poco, así que voy a subir la información al foro para que puedan revisar el programa. 
Con respecto a las exposiciones del SIUVA 2009, recién hemos empezado a hacer la programación en la página web (*www.siuva.pe*) para que puedan descargarlas con el usuario y password que les entregaron en el evento. 
Para mañana seguramente puedes conseguir toda esa información, que estamos trabajando en eso. 
Saludos y gracias por el interés.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo a continuación la exposición de Fernando Cillóniz, durante el X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (SIUVA 2009), que se llevó a cabo la semana pasada en ICA.  *Situación y Perspectivas de la Uva de Mesa del Perú.*     Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

También les dejo las palabras de inauguración del Ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova, durante el SIUVA 2009.     Saludos

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*¡GRACIAS SIUVA 2009!*  *SIUVA 2009* ya fue. Efectivamente el *X Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa* que llevamos a cabo en Ica, el 18 y 19 de agosto pasado, ya es parte de la historia. Ahora bien, para los que estuvimos en el evento, *SIUVA 2009* fue una linda historia. 
750 participantes de 14 nacionalidades, 76 stands de exhibición; todos muy bien presentados, con excelentes productos y servicios para el desarrollo y mejoramiento del negocio vitícola nacional. 
Y por el lado de las presentaciones; todas fueron excelentes. Los más calificados expositores de Sud Africa, Israel, EE.UU., Chile, y por supuesto Perú, estuvieron en el ya tradicional evento internacional, para dar a conocer lo último de la tecnología y el mercado de la viticultura mundial.   *SIUVA* se ha convertido en un gran ambiente para tomar contacto con los mejores viticultores del país, para intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos, y – ciertamente – para pasarla bien con sus pisquitos más. 
Una vez más, Ica se portó de maravillas con todos los que llegaron desde lejos. Los hoteles de la ciudad y alrededores estuvieron llenos de bote a bote. Los empresarios iqueños – como siempre – brindaron sus casas y sus fundos para atender a los visitantes extranjeros con la máxima cordialidad. 
El hecho es que la gente estuvo encantada en *SIUVA 2009*, y la viticultura peruana se exhibió de lo lindo ante la numerosa concurrencia extranjera. 
Por el lado del evento en sí, el público asistente tomó nota del vertiginoso crecimiento de la viticultura peruana, que en la campaña pasada (2008/2009) exportó cerca de US$ 80 millones, con grandes perspectivas de crecimiento en los próximos años, sobre todo por el ingreso al negocio vitícola de las flamantes empresas Piuranas y Lambayecanas, donde ya hay plantados cerca de 1,500 has. de viñas nuevas, que en la campaña venidera (2009/2010) podrían llegar a exportar alrededor de 1 millón de cajas, o más. 
Con respecto al tema de las variedades de uvas de mesa peruanas, quedó claro que debemos compensar el marcado sesgo “Red Globe” de nuestra viticultura de exportación, con variedades tempranas (noviembre-diciembre) de uvas blancas y rojas sin semillas para atender preferentemente los mercados de Europa y Norte América. 
A ese respecto, llamaron poderosamente la atención la presentación de los genetistas que participaron en *SIUVA 2009*, los cuales deslumbraron a los asistentes con las nuevas variedades de uvas de mesa que se están desarrollando en EEUU, Israel, Europa, Chile, y otros países de avanzada en el tema vitícola, para atender las demandas y preferencias de los consumidores de uvas de mesa del futuro. 
Son pues numerosos los motivos que tenemos para estar súper contentos con *SIUVA 2009*, pero sobretodo nos sentimos inmensamente agradecidos por el entusiasmo y el aporte de todos los que participaron en el evento. Por ello, y por mil razones más, desde esta columna editorial, les decimos a todos GRACIAS. Muchas gracias por haber hecho de *SIUVA 2009*, una linda historia.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Escribo para comunicarles que ya están colgadas las presentaciones en la página web del *SIUVA 2009* (www.siuva.pe). 
Sólo tienen que ingresar los datos que se entregaron a la salida del evento, para poder ver y descargar las exposiciones que se realizaron durante el *X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa*. 
Además estamos colgando las fotos y estamos editando un pequeño videito del evento, para que recordar un poco los momentos vividos durante este importante evento de *inform@cción*. 
Las fotos y el video estarán también colgados en AgroFórum.pe muy pronto. 
Saludos y disculpen la demora por las presentaciones.

----------


## frawat

hola bcilloniz
la verdad no veo donde descargar las presentaciones, podrías favor indicarnos?
gracias
frawat

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola frawat: 
Cuando ingresas a la web (de castellano) te debería aparecer un pop-up o ventanita al centro de la pantalla. 
Si no te aparece, debe ser porque tienes activado el bloqueador de pop-ups. 
Hay un ícono de 3 ventanitas súperpuestas en la barra de herramientas del navegador, que debe estar con un circulo rojo encima de "prohibido". Ahí tienes que activar al opción: "Always allow pop-ups from *www.siuva.pe*"; y cada vez que ingreses a la página te va a aparecer esa ventanita con los campos de NOMBRE y CONTRASEÑA para que ingreses tus datos. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
A continuación les dejo las algunas fotos del evento, y dentro de poco estaré subiendo un pequeño videíto sobre el SIUVA 2009. Las fotos son de *FOTOS y FILMACIONES ABAD* (Telfs: 424-4221 / 99870-0853 / fotoabad@hotmail.com) 
Espero les gusten.... Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y las últimas porque son demasiadas... En *www.siuva.pe* colgaremos las demás fotos para los que estén interesados. 
Sólo me falta el video prometido, y empezamos con el *SIUVA 2010.*  Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos nuevamente: 
Lo prometido es deuda, así que cierro la promoción del *SIUVA 2009* con un pequeño videito que realizamos para dar a conocer un poco más este importante evento de *inform@cción*, y que se realiza todos los años con un número creciente de participantes. 
Saludos y esperamos que el evento haya sido del agrado de los asistentes, expositores y auspiciadores que confiaron en nosotros. 
Cuaquier reclamo del *SIUVA 2009*, o cualquier sugerencia para el evento del próximo año, somos todo oídos (en este caso, ojos).    *¡Nos vemos en el SIUVA 2010!*

----------


## FERNANDOF

HOLA COMO ESTAS, BUSCANDO IFNORMACION ACERCA DE UVA DE MESA ME ENCONTRE QUE EL AÑO PASADO SE REALIZO  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa TENDRAS LA PRESENTACION EX POWER POINT PORQUE HE INTENTADO BAJARLO Y NO ME PERMITE, TE AGRADECERIA ENORMEMENTE

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola FERNANDOF: 
Sí tenemos todo el material que se expuso en el SIUVA 2009, pero eso tiene un costo y lamentablemente yo no tengo poder de decisión sobre ese producto. Me parece que el costo por todo el material de US$30, que son bastantes exposiciones. 
Si estás interesado, puedes comunicarte con Sandra Maldonado al 2415192 y podrías negociar con ella que es la encargada. Yo trato de compartir con todos, toda la información que sea posible; pero *inform@cción* es quien decide eso. 
Espero que puedas conseguir el material, y supongo que los del foro estarermos aquí para ayudarte en lo que podamos. Lamentablemente también, no soy agricultor y mi ayuda se reduce básicamente a contactarlos para que puedan hacer negocios, o para que puedan acceder a la información que están buscando.  
Saludos y mucha suerte con tus trabajos.

----------


## Ricardo Antonio Peña Castillo

Por favor me podrían indicar la direccion de dicho hotel, y los costos de inscripción.
muchas gracias.
saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Por favor me podrían indicar la direccion de dicho hotel, y los costos de inscripción.
> muchas gracias.
> saludos

 Hola Ricardo: 
Toda la información la vamos a subir en un nuevo tema que se va a llamar SIUVA 2010.  
Este evento (SIUVA 2009) ya se llevó a cabo, pero muy pronto empezaremos a promocionar la edición de este año, 2010. La fecha me parece que es el 14 y 15 de Setiembre, y como te digo, pronto estaremos publicando toda la información en el foro. 
De todas formas, puedes ver la dirección del hotel en la página del evento: www.siuva.pe 
Saludos y te estaremos informando acerca del SIUVA 2010.

----------

